# copiah creek video 7/7/12



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

met a few forum members (duke boyz) and had an awesome time. sucks that copiah is closing till next year
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtE3ohwjbz0&list=UUX3zUvpZqgWxvvp1H6be52w&index=1&feature=plcp



"The ride says it all"


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome video! What kind of camera do yall use and what program do you use to edit the videos? I'm thinking about trying to throw together a video.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

I use a Olympus stylus tough and a go pro. the on I have mounted on my bike isn't the go pro though lol



"The ride says it all"


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Lil Dude, your like a rock star, your in more videos than most of the guys, curious how come they were not wheelin w/you, looks like they were just watching you. Props for no fear!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

they are rookies lol. they don't like mud (weird huh?) lol



"The ride says it all"


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

It says I can't watch it on mobile


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

try this and at the bottom click show non-mobile version

copiah creek 7/7/12 on Vimeo



"The ride says it all"


----------

